
Intel unveils a new architecture for 2019: Sunny Cove - ibobev
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/12/intel-unveils-a-new-architecture-for-2019-sunny-cove/
======
wcdolphin
_Sunny Cove extends virtual addresses to 57 meaningful bits...The new limits
enable 128PB of virtual address space and 4PB of physical memory._

This is interesting to me. At first glance I couldn’t really figure out “why
now”. But I guess with Optane there really will be a need for addressing
petabytes of ram, as it will span DRAM and Optane. It seems Intel thinks it
will be a competitive advantage.

~~~
ridiculous_fish
I wonder about the bincompat of such a change. "32-bit clean" all over again?

~~~
slededit
X64 was designed with this in mind. All non-active bits must be the same value
(a so called canonical address) or the processor will fault. You can’t use
them for flag bits unless you make sure to clear them before dereferencing
memory.

